

Have an iphone app that needs some review or rating love? Join the iPhone Mafia - austinchang
http://thefridge.org/?ginvitation=b6wydl7cy08ow0w08o88gc0wo

======
Zev
Perhaps I missed something earlier on HN, but, _what is this?_ The title says
nothing and the page opens to a sign-up sheet without any description.

------
iphonedev
Pretty sure this is not a great idea.

However, one thing I'd like to see is a quality group of beta testers for apps
that can give good consistent feedback on new versions. Currently I have a few
friends/family in my beta network, but getting feedback from them is like
pulling teeth b/c ad hoc installation is so stupidly cumbersome.

If someone could create a network of willing beta testers that want to test
certain categories of apps, that would be a winner.

~~~
Zev
There's a way to bundle your app with an embedded mobileprovision file, so
that building a beta amounts to double clicking a file with an iTunes icon and
hitting Sync. Makes adding an app feel like adding a song to their library and
to their iPhone would; much easier to explain than "drag this seemingly random
file over to your iphone..."

~~~
DenisM
Can you elaborate? I have learned to build IPA files, but I still require my
testers to install mobilevprovision file separately. It would be nice if all
could be packaged in one single file...

~~~
Zev
Making the .ipa should do the trick. You can test by renaming app.ipa to
app.zip, unzipping it and looking in the .app bundle for
embedded.mobileprovision. Also: you can see which UDIDs are valid for the
profile (to make sure everyone who should have access, does) by opening it up
in your text editor.

~~~
DenisM
wait, embedded.mobileprovision file is already there when xcode is done
building the FooBar.app package.

Are you saying that you remove it from the package and replace with the Ad-Hoc
FooBar.mobileprovision file that you download from Apple's developer site?

------
awolf
Seems a little dishonest.

~~~
amichail
It's also trying to take advantage of desperate iphone developers to promote a
service.

------
betterlabs
I don't get it. Is the title an example of how TheFridge can be used?

------
sandofsky
Really simple heuristics would detect this.

Sounds like a great way to get your app banned from the app store.

------
gte910h
This definitely endangers your app listing. You can easily get banned for
this.

